# Power steering leaking from top of cap?



## Tate393 (Jun 21, 2011)

Fluid is coming out of the top of the cap... Seized pump? Or what do you guys think? Screams real load after cold start


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

You've got air in the system which is causing the power steering fluid to foam and come out of the reservoir. It's a common issue, do a search.


----------



## sdibari (May 19, 2016)

Tate393 said:


> Fluid is coming out of the top of the cap... Seized pump? Or what do you guys think? Screams real load after cold start


Had the same issues about a month ago. I'm new on here and just joined today. Brought my car to a local VW/Audi shop in NJ , it was a bad power steering pump. The shop owner found a used pump on an Audi A4 and installed it on my v-6


----------



## gettajetta13 (Jun 22, 2008)

FYI, there is a bleeder screw to the right of the PS pump. black in color I believe. remove this till fluid comes out and then recap. System should be good after that.


----------

